# 2013 Trophy Spike Contest



## Barry Duggan (Aug 30, 2013)

Pretty much same rules as last year. Must enter by midnight the Friday before the opening morning of archery season. Must use trad equipment, no wheels, crossguns, or knocking them down with your truck, etc.
Winner will be determined by longest measurement, on one side. I would suggest you measure the longer side. Fork horns not allowed, must be true spike. Them little stickys that sometimes come out around be base are allowed, but do not count in the measurement.
The contest will end, at sunset, on the last day, of the last legal archery season, in Georgia.

Winner will be showered with gifts from losers.

Any interest?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 30, 2013)

Well heck yeah, I gots all kinds of stuff I can send to a winner, I'm in.


----------



## PassingThrough (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm game. Count me in. What do you have to do to register?


----------



## whossbows (Aug 30, 2013)

im in,,,R C is there anything you need this year,(;-)


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 30, 2013)

PassingThrough said:


> I'm game. Count me in. What do you have to do to register?



You just registered.


----------



## Dennis (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm in,  ain't had to send RC anything I'm almost a year


----------



## Munkywrench (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm in I guess. Haven't seen any spikes on my regular spot, but I picked up a few different places to hunt this year. Good luck everybody


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm in.  R.C. are you registered at three rivers?


----------



## bownutz (Aug 30, 2013)

Im in!


----------



## AnAvidArcher (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## PassingThrough (Aug 31, 2013)

Barry Duggan said:


> You just registered.



Thanks Barry. Now to find one...lol.


----------



## MainFrame9 (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## John Webb (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## whossbows (Aug 31, 2013)

thats funny,registered at 3 rivers


----------



## mudcreek (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm in. I know right where one lives. Course I still got to git within about 5 yards.


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm in. From the trailcam pictures he posted, R.C. may be out of the spike business this year


----------



## robert carter (Aug 31, 2013)

I`m in and your right. I don`t have a single spike on my trail cams. Maybe the rut will drag one up. To heck with them big bucks.....RC


----------



## Allen Oliver (Aug 31, 2013)

Count me In Barry.


----------



## chadeugene (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## Rix56 (Aug 31, 2013)

Count me in.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## dh88 (Sep 1, 2013)

im in!


----------



## gtfisherman (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 2, 2013)

Go ahead and put me in too.  I just got a pic of a spike today!


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Sep 2, 2013)

Im up for a challenge.  No cow horns on camera but, them 8s and 10s always seem to disappear once season starts anyway.  At least it wont be a lot of postage to send stuff to RC.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 3, 2013)

Cavalry Scout said:


> At least it wont be a lot of postage to send stuff to RC.



Yeah, I've got RC's mailing address laying around here somewhere, but there are several folks out there I wouldn't be inclined to count out.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm in but a spike better be the first small buck to come by in my range cause I'm not waiting on him. miKE


----------



## trad bow (Sep 3, 2013)

Gonna have to pass this year. I just found out I have two tendons on my rotator cuff completely severed and 4-5 ligaments with partial tears. Going to need plenty of hunting stories this year guys to help me get by.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 3, 2013)

What have you been doing?


----------



## trad bow (Sep 3, 2013)

Getting old Bro along with digging my truck out of the swamp a couple of weeks ago. SUCKS


----------



## robert carter (Sep 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Brother Jeff. Ain`t no shame in capping one if you have too.RC


----------



## Dennis (Sep 3, 2013)

Let me know if you need help with anything while you get over this


----------



## trad bow (Sep 3, 2013)

I am a hardheaded old Tough Arse Dennis.  Probably shouldn't be but I am.  Talking 4-6 months recovery but I will kill deer this year with my bow or drop down and shoot some left handed with my TC Renegade. I knew this was coming but not so quick.


----------



## D'Riverrat (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## devolve (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm in. Got two behind the house


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm in too, they eat real good.


----------



## dpoole (Sep 5, 2013)

I aint real smart but i aint gettin in no deer killin contest with a bow when RC and CHRIS are already entered


----------



## Al33 (Sep 5, 2013)

dpoole said:


> I aint real smart but i aint gettin in no deer killin contest with a bow when RC and CHRIS are already entered


 Now Donnie, tell the truth, you just don't want to have to send somebody something worth a few bucks.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 5, 2013)

dpoole said:


> I aint real smart but i aint gettin in no deer killin contest with a bow when RC and CHRIS are already entered



Surely you have something laying around down there you don't want or will never have a use for. You remember the saying...something old, something new, something I can't use.:


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 5, 2013)

I thought you send the winner your dirty socks and underwear that you didn't wash all season.mike


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 5, 2013)

dm/wolfskin said:


> I thought you send the winner your dirty socks and underwear that you didn't wash all season.mike



I was thinking more along the lines of organic fertilizer.


----------



## rigderunner (Sep 5, 2013)

Iam in lets drop some cow horned spikes


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Sep 6, 2013)

Put me down


----------



## dpoole (Sep 6, 2013)

Al33 said:


> Now Donnie, tell the truth, you just don't want to have to send somebody something worth a few bucks.



MR AL I DO HAVE A 40.00 PAIR OF YOUR BOOTS


----------



## BLACKWIDOW (Sep 9, 2013)

Im in


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## Jamboga (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 10, 2013)

Guess I can play along...


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 10, 2013)

buckbacks said:


> Guess I can play along...



How about Jr.?


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 13, 2013)

Count me in.


----------



## beaulesye10 (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm in... Always looking to give away some junk, that I never needed but thought I could use.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 13, 2013)

tick-toc


----------



## Munkywrench (Sep 13, 2013)

Barry Duggan said:


> tick-toc



Twitch twitch


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 13, 2013)

Barry Duggan said:


> How about Jr.?


Add him...


----------



## devolve (Sep 15, 2013)

Well, unless I go to a different state to hunt I'm out. Killed a 5 point today. Good luck yall!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 15, 2013)

When it comes down to holding out for a trophy spike, I'm more inclined to settle for the first deer that finds me.


----------



## NCummins (Sep 21, 2013)

Come on guys, I want to see these Booner spikes.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Sep 21, 2013)

Well, I'm out. I burnt my any buck tag the other day. I'll probably be overrun with "eleven pointers " now. I'll be watching to see who wins!


----------



## beaulesye10 (Oct 25, 2013)

*See if he can hold his own*


----------



## Dennis (Oct 25, 2013)

Good job!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 26, 2013)

Going to have to clear mine with Barry. But RC says to measure it. Got to give Beau some competition Will get some pics together and see what everyone thinks


----------



## Dennis (Oct 26, 2013)

Its gonna be close


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 28, 2013)

Allen Oliver said:


> Going to have to clear mine with Barry. But RC says to measure it.



Why me?


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 28, 2013)

I've tried twice to enter one this year w no luck so far....


----------



## PassingThrough (Nov 11, 2013)

Looks like he might have a chance. There is a lot of deer season left. Best pic I could get in focus of the tape and his antler. Looks right at 12". You folks be the judge. -Special thanks to Frank Sully for his awesome picture taking skills.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 17, 2014)

Ever wonder why PassingThrough has such a big grin on his face?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 19, 2014)

Who gets the dirty socks? Name address needed.mikeeee


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 19, 2014)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Who gets the dirty socks? Name address needed.mikeeee



Not yet Mike, not yet. Maybe they won't go to stinkin' too bad before the 1st.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 21, 2014)

My dog Tucker is already rolling on my socks on the floor like it's a dead animal that's been dead a week or two. You know how dogs are about stinking dead animals.mikE


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 21, 2014)

dm/wolfskin said:


> My dog Tucker is already rolling on my socks on the floor like it's a dead animal that's been dead a week or two. You know how dogs are about stinking dead animals.mikE



Yep, I sure do.


----------



## robert carter (Jan 27, 2014)

Ttt.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 30, 2014)

Getting down to the wire...


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 31, 2014)

What wire? It's been over for me for nearly a month. mikE


----------



## PassingThrough (Jan 31, 2014)

RC had me scared  when I noticed he posted on here. Thought he might have made a trip over to Alabama or something and sealed the deal.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 1, 2014)

PassingThrough said:


>



Please congratulate PassingThrough, the winner of this years Trophy Spike Contest. If he will kindly provide the rest of us losers with his mailing address, we can begin to anoint him with stuff. Thank you to all who participated.
Maybe next year...


----------



## PassingThrough (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks Barry. He held in there. Thanks so much everyone it was a great first year of traditional hunting for me...a lot was learned.

Sean Lynch
140 Canterbury LN
Fayetteville, GA, 30215


----------



## Al33 (Feb 2, 2014)

Congratulations Sean!!!  Pretty impressive that you won the contest with a spike with only one antler.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 2, 2014)

Congratulations Sean. These socks are starting to stink up my house. Tucker, my dog, I think chewed a hole in them.mIkE


----------



## PassingThrough (Feb 2, 2014)

That's great Mike now I have a new pair of socks for church. 

Just let me know which shoot you are coming to so I can fix a special bowl of stinky sock soup for ya.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 2, 2014)

I got a couple broken arrows I no longer need....


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 2, 2014)

Congratulations! i will get something to you shortly.


----------



## JBranch (Feb 2, 2014)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Rix56 (Feb 2, 2014)

Barry thanks for running this contest, it was a lot of fun.  I'm a first year participant and was wondering if you could share what type of presents previous winners have recieved.  It would give first timers a clue as to what is appropriate.  Thanks again


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 2, 2014)

Rix56 said:


> Barry thanks for running this contest, it was a lot of fun.  I'm a first year participant and was wondering if you could share what type of presents previous winners have recieved.  It would give first timers a clue as to what is appropriate.  Thanks again



Well, since this is only the second year of the contest, let's  wait and see if last year's winner, RC, will chime in and help us out. Had he posted a picture, of his bounty, we would know.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 2, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> Well, since this is only the second year of the contest, let's  wait and see if last year's winner, RC, will chime in and help us out. Had he posted a picture, of his bounty, we would know.



The rule said the first yr anything but busted nocks...  I think that's where the socks came in


----------



## Dennis (Feb 2, 2014)

I have some stuff together just need to find a box to put it in


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 2, 2014)

Rix56, all I can say is, don't get a lip pooch if you see your gift up for trade, on another site, in the months ahead.


----------



## robert carter (Feb 2, 2014)

I must say I got some fine gifts last year. Broadheads ,knife,arrows all kinds of classy stuff. great gifts. I have a great gift to send to the winner.RC


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 2, 2014)

buckbacks said:


> I got a couple broken arrows I no longer need....



Why not just give him those two you couldn't find?


----------



## Dennis (Feb 3, 2014)

I'll get mine in the mail tomorrow


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 5, 2014)

Got the sock packaged up and ready for the post office.mike


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm still pondering what a fellow who won the contest, in his first year of traditional bowhunting, really deserves.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 5, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> I'm still pondering what a fellow who won the contest, in his first year of traditional bowhunting, really deserves.



Stamps for next year.....


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 5, 2014)

I just went to the UPS Store, and the girl kept putting her hand over her nose. I couldn't smell anything. Enjoy Sean. mikE


----------



## PassingThrough (Feb 8, 2014)

Originally Posted by Barry Duggan View Post
I'm still pondering what a fellow who won the contest, in his first year of traditional bowhunting, really deserves.


buckbacks said:


> Stamps for next year.....





I know I know beginners luck...I'd rather be lucky than good. Heck I'm just glad I shot a deer with traditional equipment this season.


----------



## whossbows (Feb 12, 2014)

Will be sending mine out real soon


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 21, 2014)

Well, what all did ya get? mike


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 4, 2014)

PassingThrough, I still need to send you something, and it would sure help if you give me a hint as to what you need and/or what you normally use. If not, you might get some more socks.


----------



## PassingThrough (Mar 4, 2014)

Lol...nooo. I'm still trying to air out the house from the first pair 

Sorry it has been awhile since I have been on  here. My dad passed away last weekend and I have been a little preoccupied. It was a surprise so it was a little tough.

Any way here is a pic of the gifts I have gotten so far.
It has been great. 





I have gotten some pretty cool stuff. I have gotten about 8-9 gifts; from small game heads, a shooting glove, a knife, brand new broadheads (those tuskers look great) and some used (I'm liking the looks of those phantoms). A prototype bow hanger...thanks Al. Some collector broadheads. 

Just to let you know I shot Mag I glue ons(135gr though total point weight was over 260gr) this season. I have always loved the look of the simmons. I shoot right handed 3under. A good 3 under tab (XL) would be great. I like dvd's but have not bought any trad ones yet except Rick Welch Accuracy Factory. If anyone has a bingham's bow making dvd they don't use anymore that would be cool. I don't own a thermacell but could use one or the refills. I dig some left wing turkey feathers that you shot or store bought 4" LW shield cuts are awesome. Really whatever laying around. I'm new to this trad game but really enjoying every minute of it. 

That's just a whole lot of ideas thrown out there. It can be anything old, new, homemade, found along side of the road. But please no road kill..lol.  It's really whatever. I wanted to let everyone know that I'm overly appreciative of all the gifts thus far. Thank you so much. It was an honor to have been able to share hunting season with all of you. It was really great. 

Hopefully this spring, summer, or next fall I will be able to meet more of you and share a campfire, stories, and a few hunts.


----------

